# Manufacturers Having Reps/Distributors in Turkey



## Kokopelli

In Turkey we didn't use to have representatives of proper manufacturers. They start to add Turkey in their lists and we now can get Autoglym, Meguiars and Carlack locally. We do have Turtle Wax and Sonax selling in DIY stores. 

Still, we follow and buy detailing supplies from DW Forums and UK Traders due to large selection of quality products, combined shipping etc. Thinking of minor local shippings compared to international (though our approved traders do make their best to get the best prices, thank you guys) finding a product locally has a huge advantage in bulk or volume buying. 

Since there may always be some manufacturers we can miss to search, we, car and detailing enthituasts here in Turkey, would appreciate very much if we could learn the proper brands having a distributor locally. 

Of course it is best to search here locally but I don't think even pros have much knowledge on different brands and their availability. They usually stick to one and follow it to death  Just in case you believe you produce something high performance and you do sell it to Turkey via a distributor.


----------



## steview

Hi I'm currently in turkey (Marmaris) is there any where local to here u could pick up some goodies ?


----------

